# Estar harto



## Sylphadora

Come si dice "estar harto de algo". Il mio dizionario ha qualche parole, ma non so se si possono usare in questo contesto. Ci sono i aggetivi "sazio", "satollo" e "stufo". È anche "stanco", ma so che "stanco" non funziona.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

A mí me suena "essere stufo di qualcosa", pero creo que hay muchos modos más de expresarlo "essere fino ai cappelli" (me suena), pero a ver que nos dicen los nativos...

Saludos, Madrid


----------



## BolleBlu

Sylphadora said:


> Come si dice "estar harto de algo". Il mio dizionario ha qualche parole, ma non so se si possono usare in questo contesto. Ci sono i aggetivi "sazio", "satollo" e "stufo". È anche "stanco", ma so che "stanco" non funziona.



Ciao,
anche secondo me potresti tradurlo con "essere stufo di qualcosa" o anche "averne fino ai capelli", però se riporti il contesto in cui è inserita questa espressione qualcuno ti potrà consigliare meglio


----------



## Sylphadora

Una persona ha discusso con un'altra, e arriva un punto dove la prima persona "è stufa" o "fino ai cappelli". Si possono usare queste espressioni in qesto contesto?

Grazie tutti i due per le vostre risposte!!


----------



## BolleBlu

Sylphadora said:


> Una persona ha discusso con un'altra, e arriva un punto dove la prima persona "è stufa" o "fino ai cappelli". Si possono usare queste espressioni in qesto contesto?
> 
> Grazie tutti i due per le vostre risposte!!



Ojo Sylphadora que no es "fino ai cappelli", sino "fino ai capelli"

Capelli = el pelo

Cappelli = sombreros

Ciao


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> "essere fino ai cappelli" (me suena), pero a ver que nos dicen los nativos...


 


BolleBlu said:


> Ojo Sylphadora que no es "fino ai cappelli", sino "fino ai capelli"


 
_Mea culpa_, care...

Sono stata io a scrivere "cappelli" prima!  È che sempre sbaglio con queste due parole! Potete immaginare com'è quando parlo!


----------



## Sylphadora

In ogni modo, dire "essere fino ai capelli" e dire "essere fino ai cappelli" è pratticamente la stessa cosa. Tutto rimane alla testa!! XD


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Sylphadora said:


> In ogni modo, dire "essere fino ai capelli" e dire "essere fino ai cappelli" è pratticamente la stessa cosa. Tutto rimane alla testa!! XD


 
¡Y luego en castellano está lo de "estar hasta el gorro"! ¿No?


----------



## Sylphadora

Ja ja ja ja!! XD Pues sí!! Eso y "estar hasta la coronilla". Veis?? Todo queda en lo mismo!!


----------



## BolleBlu

Hola ,
querría preguntaros:
estas expresiones que habéis escrito, ¿son el equivalente de "estar harto"?
Muchas gracias.
BB


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

BolleBlu said:


> Hola ,
> querría preguntaros:
> estas expresiones que habéis escrito, ¿son el equivalente de "estar harto"?
> Muchas gracias.
> BB


 
Sí, BolleBlu, y luego también está "estar hasta el moño". Yo diría que todo lleva a que la cabeza (donde está el pelo, el moño, la coronilla, el gorro...) es el límite del cuerpo, y que más allá ya no se puede ir: por eso lo de "estar hasta..."

Digo yo... Es mi intuición...

Baci a Genova!


----------



## xeneize

En Argentina eso de "moño" no me parece que se diga, más bien creo haber escuchado "estar hasta el tope" o "hasta el copete", junto con la coronilla, etc.
Aunque quizás más común aún sería decir "estoy podrido" o "putrefacto".
Eso porque el "moño" en Argentina es otra cosa, y ese "moño" español sería un "rodete".
Saludos


----------



## BolleBlu

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Sí, BolleBlu, y luego también está "estar hasta el moño". Yo diría que todo lleva a que la cabeza (donde está el pelo, el moño, la coronilla, el gorro...) es el límite del cuerpo, y que más allá ya no se puede ir: por eso lo de "estar hasta..."
> 
> Digo yo... Es mi intuición...
> 
> Baci a Genova!



Muchas gracias Traductora

Querría añadir que en italiano se puede decir también "averne fin sopra i capelli".

¡Cuántas expresiones me habéis enseñado con este thread! 
Ciao a tutti!
BB


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

BolleBlu said:


> ¡Cuántas expresiones me habéis enseñado con este thread!


 
Mucho mejor _hilo_, BB. ¿En italiano decís _thread_? ¡Me cachis! 

NE HO FINO SOPRA I CAPELLI CHE LA LINGUA DEL DANTE IN QUESTI GIORNI USI TANTE PAROLE IN INGLESE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Baci a Genova da'll altra sponda


----------



## BolleBlu

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Mucho mejor _hilo_, BB. ¿En italiano decís _thread_? ¡Me cachis!
> 
> NE HO FINO SOPRA I CAPELLI CHE LA LINGUA DEL DANTE IN QUESTI GIORNI USI TANTE PAROLE IN INGLESE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Baci a Genova da'll altra sponda



Muchas gracias otra vez Traductora,
tienes la razón, he utilizado el extranjerismo de manera automatica .
Yo siempre digo _thread_ en italiano, pero no sé si hay otras maneras de decirlo... este sería un hilo muy interesante....
Bacioni a Barcellona!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

BolleBlu said:


> tienes la razón


 
Ho aperto un filo/thread, cara!


----------



## xeneize

> NE HO FINO SOPRA I CAPELLI CHE LA LINGUA DEL DANTE IN QUESTI GIORNI USI TANTE PAROLE IN INGLESE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Dale Tradita, no asumas esa postura tan contundente....
Vos, como traductora, te tenés que amoldar nomás 
Acaso el idioma italiano sea más hospitalario que el español para términos foráneos, pero que le vas a hacer, quien más y quien menos...
El idioma de Dante nos pasa los italianismos al sardo (aunque algún sardismo también se lo endosemos..), y el inglés nos toma venganza...Al final, la vuelta sale redonda, y también en sardo ahora tenemos anglicismos, y no italianismos 
Chau


----------

